# Ecu Dodge Dakota ( la de 60 pines) la reparé



## enderes (Dic 20, 2012)

hola gente como estan aqui les cuento que repare la ecu de mi dodge dakota sports mod 95 v6 3.9
la falla era que no tenia arranque ni encendia el famoso chek engine , y la solucion fue primero quite el famoso gel segundo note los capacitores de la fuente de alimentacion en muy mal estado y segundo remplaze dos de los transistores de los injectores que estaban quemados....y la probé y funciona perfecto ahora el problema que los capacitores de ahora son de muy mala calidad y se embroman de vez en cuando y tengo que reemplazarlos nuevamente .....alguna solucion? poner de mas grande valor podria ser?.....
otra pregunta tengo nociones en electronica podria hacer un circuito como para reemplazar la ecu el dia que ya no se pueda reparar, seria algo basico solo para arrancar el motor ?


----------



## Scooter (Dic 20, 2012)

Pon condensadores de la misma capacidad y el doble de tensión.
Podrías hacer cualquier cosa, la cuestión es si la relación tiempo/esfuerzo/dinero/utilidad es favorable o no.


----------



## enderes (Dic 20, 2012)

Scooter dijo:


> Pon condensadores de la misma capacidad y el doble de tensión.
> Podrías hacer cualquier cosa, la cuestión es si la relación tiempo/esfuerzo/dinero/utilidad es favorable o no.


 
Y tendria que disponer de unos 2500 mas o menos para comprarme una ecu nueva y disponer de un mes la camioneta parada por q*UE* me la traen de usa....si podria hacer un circuito q*UE* gaste menos dinero y que sea sensillo seria lo mejor y de paso aprendo que es lo que me gusta

si tiene para proponer un circuito hago el pedido














a éste lo remplaze por mosfet irfz 44n




a estos igual va son los mismos je


----------



## marcelo2112 (Dic 21, 2012)

Bien por ti!!!
Podrias conseguir un mother viejo de PC y sacarle los capacitores blindados que tiene, son de muy buena calidad. Suerte.


----------

